# Retarded Canadian



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2009)

Dumb is all I can say, when Microsoft advised a security update late last October, could not install for obvious reasons. 

Just wondering if any of our forum members have been hit with the Conficker worm, at home or work. As of this afternoon 13 million windows pc's infected.

MS puts out $250,000.00 US or currency of your choice for information leading to the arrest and convition of the author/authors.

I wonder if Microsoft would disperse the reward in an equal value in physical gold.

Thirteen million computer bots would make a great distributed network for the scientific community, some how I don't think that is what the author of Conficker has in mind.

On a side note, any person/s who purchase a computer pre loaded with Vista can purchase a backwards license from Microsoft to install XP. If you choose this option be warned XP does not have great driver support for newer PC's and laptops.

Another proposed Microsoft Vista option is a free upgrade to the new Windows 7, 

Be fore warned to install Windows 7 there is no inline upgrade. It's going to be a fresh install or nothing.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 17, 2009)

We have been fighting the downadup virus at work now for a little over three weeks.

I think we finally have a handle on it now after numerous late nights worked, three software upgrades across the board, multiple virus scans, malware scans, group policy changes, and registry tweaks. All this across 14 departments with 750+ workstations, 2 data centers, and 70+ servers.

Needless to say I've become quite familiar with it's detection and removal, so if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.

We are still waiting to see what it's payload is.

Don't fully trust the automated removers, they tend to misreport some aspects of the infection. It's very intelligent coding that is very persistent about not being fully removed.

Steve


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 16, 2009)

Disabling task schedule can help keep these Nasties off your computer.

Using native active X controls your brower creates a task then that task tells the computer to goto such and such and do X..

I have been completely Rootkit/malware free since I have done this..

I also disable windows installer when I am not planning on putting any software on my pc..

Also helps to have a live CD like Unbuntu handy, your boot drive using the live cd. This way no memory resident programs from the virus gets up and running.


----------

